# ¿Edison PVC Megaminx?



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi, last year i bought RubikFans Megaminx The puzzle was on my shelf for about 7 months untouched (i discover i dont enjoy solving minx`s). Well, today i decide to tune-up this puzzle by unassemble it, cleaning the pre-lube, resticker with Cubesmith set and changing the screws/springs with type A screws/springs/little washers. When i unscrew the screw it was my first surprise: the screw/spring was just like Edison or Yuga cubes:












Then when i remove the stickers i was in shock: Edison logo in one center cap:






Is this possible? an Edison PVC Megaminx. Anyway i unassemble the whole puzzle and wipe off the lube. Then i assemble the minx. Still dont lube or put new stickers. Here are some pictures of the pieces and internal mechanism. This Megaminx really is Edison?????? 











Nice pictures

EDIT: The Edison Megaminx cubies and core look identical:


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 6, 2009)

It could be a very well made knock-off, it would be hard to tell.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think it's a knock-off. I think it may very well be the real thing.


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 6, 2009)

PVC Megaminxs are clones of Edison Megaminxs. My black PVC megaminx doesn't have that Edison logo, so your white PVC may be a real Edison. 

Also, mine has only one screw in it that is identical to YUGA/Edison.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 15, 2010)

does the center have indentation/stop mech like their 3x3's? please provide a clear pic


----------



## Ben (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if you've seen my post, 

But my Edison Megaminx has the Edison logo on the white side and a faint QJ logo on the orange side..


----------

